# Angelfish fry not braking free and swimming on their own



## Patton (Dec 27, 2012)

It's day ten and my Angelfish fry are not able to break free of their thread and swim freely. They are hanging in large threads from the sword plants that the eggs were laid on.
Any idea on what is causing this, and any ideas for a remedy? The few that have been breaking free are quickly picked up by the parents and re-attached to the group.
Thanks,
Phil Patton


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

They look quite young... I don't think they're the same spawn though. Likely the other batch died or were eaten, and the parents spawned again. The presence of the parents may also have something to do with it.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Are we talking ten days from spawning, or from hatching? If that is from spawning, it's not too bad, but if it's from hatching, that is a bit long. What is the temperature in the tank? Low temps will slow development, sometimes results in losing the fry. They look like they should be popping loose any time, though.


----------



## Patton (Dec 27, 2012)

They are all from the same clutch. They are at 10 days from laying and the temp is at 77˚F. They have started to break free and swim, especially when I add fresh hatched brine shrimp, but the parents still try and round them up and put them back on the leaves. Fewer and fewer fry are sticking and I'm hoping the parents mellow out in a day or so.
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

that all looks and sounds perfectly normal, as the first few fry begin to leave the leaf and swim the parents catch them and spit them back the same as they do with any that fall off, I would guess that by the time you read this the whole batch of fry will be free swimming, I am not sure what makes one poster think that they may be a different batch from the original though?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The low temp dragged the process out.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

My bad. For some reason I thought I still saw the yolk attached to the fry.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey Patton,

You have some great pics of your fish! Can you update us on how the fry are doing? I, for one, am quite curious to see how it's turned out for you..


----------

